# Home grown gunpower



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

say what? Grow your own Gunpowder? - might be Illegalized even before it's introduced in the US - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is a joke, right? The amount of sulfur in gunpowder would be toxic to anything living.

The plants look like peas to me.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Story was posted on TFAB on 4/1.......


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

yes joke
Sorry I could not help myself


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I was a kid in the 1950's and early 60's, we made our own black powder.
We made rockets out of copper pipe, and if you crimped both ends, presto - a pipe bomb. For fuse we used Jet-X fuse for model rockets. I wonder if it is still sold?
We also did neato things with cherry bombs and M-80's. Like making mortars for launching golf balls, for just one example.:tango_face_smile:

We all did stuff back then that would get a person SWATed and thrown in jail today.:vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When I was a kid in the 1950's and early 60's, we made our own black powder.
> We made rockets out of copper pipe, and if you crimped both ends, presto - a pipe bomb. For fuse we used Jet-X fuse for model rockets. I wonder if it is still sold?
> We also did neato things with cherry bombs and M-80's. Like making mortars for launching golf balls, for just one example.:tango_face_smile:
> 
> We all did stuff back then that would get a person SWATed and thrown in jail today.:vs_laugh:


Did the same thing when I was a kid.

Bought the sulfa and nitrate a the drug store and made and ground our own charcoal.

In my 20's I had a 3 inch naval Dahlgren that we used to destroy junk cars with on the farm.

Filled old cans with cement, launched them with a pound of FG.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Big Bang for Boys.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

We made our own gun power also boy did it smoke a lot when it went off.


----------

